# E.Ludwig 2.9/50 Meritar



## Dallmeyer

deleted pics. thanks for your input Derrel!


----------



## Derrel

At close range and wide-open at f/2.9 it has a slightly "swirling" background rendition characteristic, as seen in the top photo. At longer ranges, it seems pretty neutral bokeh-wise. What mount is this lens in? Is it an M42 thread mount lens?


----------



## Dallmeyer

It's M42. Yes the swirls at 2.9 is not my cup of tea at all! Reminds me of a Helios 44 (which i love as a lens!) but not wide open. I have a two intentionally defocussed pictures at f2.9 & f4 which show the passable bokeh stopped down. Personally i'm chuffed with the color and look from this lens in the f5.6 picture. Also this time last week i made similar shots at the airport as these wit a Super Takumar 1.8/55 and in comparison, this little triplet did very well. (One good thing about the Meritar, its very compact and it fits between the railings or through a mesh fence in ways other lenses can't!)


----------



## Dallmeyer

f2.9 bright edge/bright center discs






f4 slight edge but more neutral discs


----------



## Derrel

Is this the lens you have?  Manual Focus Lenses :: View topic - E.Ludwig Meritar 2.9/50 arrived..

it looks nice and small. I see by your Flickr list of lenses that you've got numerous 50mm lenses of many different manufactures.


----------



## Dallmeyer

Yes but mine's a "zebra" style one. I'm trying to find the pic on Captain Jacks Exa site. I think E.Ludwig made budget lenses like the Meritar for Exa cameras.

Funny quote in google results:
"The _Meritar_ is no fun for me...I keep in on the front of an Exa  to keep the dust out."

LOL


----------



## Wade in Jamul

I have one of these lenses. It has an Exakta mount. I use it on one of my  Exakta VX's. It is not nearly as sharp as my Zeiss Tessar 3.5/50 but not a bad lens when stopped down.


----------



## D-B-J

got some beautiful shots there!


----------



## Dallmeyer

CZJ Tessar #6317003, alu preset.
Ludwig Meritar #1603953, alu/zebra preset.


----------



## Dallmeyer

D-B-J said:


> got some beautiful shots there!




Thanks! If you had to choose between the lenses, which one would you use D-B-J ?


----------

